# Help! Baby Rats from Rescue, not socialized ok?



## newratpack (May 7, 2016)

I need some help. We have been trying to get rats from a breeder for over six months. The first breeder didn't respond, the second had a wait list and now the other potential mom did not get pregnant. I checked the local rescue again and they have a pair of cute rat boys. The backstory after asking more questions of the Rescue is:

"We believe they are about 8 weeks old so they are young. They are average size for 8 week old youngsters. They are super jumpy and skittish because whoever surrendered them did not adequately socialize them from birth, but as I said, since they are still quite young they should learn to trust and come around quickly with daily handling. From the surrender information provided by the shelter, the babies were an unwanted litter surrendered to the shelter by irresponsible college students. I suspect the parents were fancy rats (based on the coloring of the babies) purchased from a pet store by college students who allowed a male and female to mate, and then predictably the female gave birth to a litter and the students surrendered them to the shelter. Unfortunately when we pull rats from shelters there is usually very limited information on their background available to us, but these are beautiful young boys who just need additional socialization work." 

I have two boys aged 11 and 9 and want this to be a good experience for them, so was really aiming for socialized rats. I need advice on weather or not we probably could socialize them with daily handling or should we just keep waiting for the breeder? The cage is all set up and ready to go, but I am in over my head here on this decision. Thank you so much in for any guidance!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Are the rats at a shelter or were they pulled out by a rat rescue that has them now?


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Read the first few pages of the Immersion Thread here: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?67442-Immersion-Training-The-Guide. Understand the difference between normal immersion and "extreme immersion". Extreme immersion is for biting rats and not necessarily what you need. Just take them into the bathroom or another secure place and let them meet your family. For a few hours or perhaps a few days they will be skittish and frightened, just be patient with them and let them get to know you and your family. 

If you adopt boys, be aware that sometimes at about 6 months old puberty and some aggression (towards the other rat not the humans) can set in and a neuter may become necessary, so look for a veterinarian who can do that if it becomes necessary.


----------



## newratpack (May 7, 2016)

The rat rescue has them now.


----------



## newratpack (May 7, 2016)

We have a recommended vet to do the neutering and were planning on that. I can't thank you enough for responding so quickly. This sounds like it could be fine.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Ok so if the rat rescue has then, they might be able to do some trust training for you. I would give them a chance. At least they weren't screwed up in a pet store, so they should be easier to turn around than any skittish pet store rats. Plus you would rescue them instead of buying which is great


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

IMO if they are saying the babies are skittish and jumpy they are likely letting u know the problem is pretty bad. 

The rats could very possibly get socialized and come around and become amazing rats but the road to that could be a very long one requiring heaps of patience and effort. 

I'd ask myself if I had enough time to daily work with them, slowly & patiently. 
That your kids may not be able to handle them for weeks or even months if it is bad.

I'd go to the rescue if you can and see if you can see and handle the rats first, with your children ideally. That way you can maybe see how bad they are. You could also see if they will let you take them home for a few days to decide, or even let them come home for a few days and if it doesnt work return them in that time.


----------



## newratpack (May 7, 2016)

They said they are working on trust training now, but it has only been a week and that it could be weeks or months before they are fully socialized. Going to the rescue to see them definitely seems the way to go unless they can keep them until they are better socialized. All great advice and much appreciated!


----------



## newratpack (May 7, 2016)

Here are the rescue boys- Daschel (Dash) and Shadow. It has been one week and they are still very skittish, but no biting. They will run around on us during free range time, take food gently from our fingers and are recognizing their names. We can't hold them yet, but hopefully with continued socialization we will get there. They are being neutered today and hopefully that will help as well. If I had it to do over I would have waited for the rats from the breeder, but I am sure I will learn more this way! Thanks to all for your encouragement and support.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

They are very pretty they have big curious eyes which is a good sign. Especially in the second pic (Dash?), it shows he is happy to see you. You are up to a great start with them. Neutering will assure that you won't have to deal with aggression later on, and calm them down making them hopefully more trustful. It will be very rewarding once you have them all socialized and loving- it is great you chose adoption. Keep us updated


----------

